
Ask HN: Is there a software which improves offer-to-joining ratio? - arpit1506
More than 50% of employees tend to drop-off after accepting the joining offer. Is there a software which can improve this ratio? Or how is the current process managed by recruiters and HRs?
======
Lorenz-Kraft
I don't think that there is a software that can do this. We are talking about
humans and its probably "human factors" that lead to 50% DropOff.

